# Black Drum Size Limit? Bag Limit?



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

I have searched and cannot find anything on bag limits or size restrictions for black drum in NC - anyone got any help?

Thanks 
:fishing:


----------



## surfrebel (Jul 2, 2008)

Just called NCDMF and there are know size or creel limits on black drum in NC. I learned something new. Thanks for posting that question. Keep'em screamin.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow that is interesting. I checked all over the place, and it's true! No limit.


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

*No size limit*

but they have to be several pounds to have a decent size fillet. A lot of waste on these fish in guts, head and bone, so only keep him if he is 4-5 pounds or bigger to get a good size fillet. I throw em back but hey thats me. Should have seen the look I got yesterday at the point when I let that 25" puppy back in the water. Don't get me wrong, I ate one last week. JMHO

Bubba Feesh


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm not going to keep any little ones i was concearned because of the way the slot limit is on the Reds. I generally release everything i catch but the wife wants me to bring something back to her next weekend when i am down that way. 

I did some looking for about 45 minutes and saw nothing - I knew if i posted here it wouldnt take long for an answer.

thanks guys


----------



## tjsti (Oct 20, 2008)

Just got my first black drum on Ocracoke today and he was about 4-5 lbs, delicious tender meat from the filets. Not what I was expecting at all! 

TJ


----------

